# May Show In Saskatoon?



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone is going to the May show in Saskatoon, SK? It's Confirmation, OB and Rally-o. Jewel's not ready to compete but I'm probably going to pay the fee so I can work on her paying attention to me with all those distractions. At the last show she just took off sniffing durring the free heel.


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

We are doing the Medicine Hat show with all 3 poodles if you feel like coming west a bit!


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

You're the second person to invite me to Alberta! The other is from the all dog forum I'm part of that does sports with her Berners. As soon as Jewel's ready to compete again I'll come to AB for a show so keep me updated as to which shows you're doing!

Of course I might come before then if any of my SK show friends are going out that way and I don't have to pay for all the gas myself!


----------

